# New to bow hunting



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

Never bow hunted but got a lease for 2017/18 season. Going to build my own stand . I have looked at a few online. Before I start this project I'm looking for recommendations as far as how tall, window size and type, and anything else I'm not thinking of. Also does anyone do summer time food plots ? 
Thanks for the input.:headknock


----------



## Mahisnatcher05 (Aug 16, 2013)

If your talking about an enclosed "box bow blind" build it bigger than you think you will need. You'll be surprised how much room you will need to draw back on a deer in there. Never know where exactly you will have to make a shot. Maybe b build the floor then put up some temporary boards around you and shoot a bunch of different shots out of it. As for Windows if possible the best is floor to ceiling and 10" to 12" wide ( it's easy to forget where your arrow is while your focused on making a shot, skinny window doesn't leave much room for error). Paint the inside black. 
Good luck!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Probably the biggest consideration in bow stands is wind direction and being able to get to the stand without spooking deer and leaving a scent trail. So, you will probably need at least 2, one for southerly wind and one for northerly.

For a ground bow stand, I don't like having a floor, the ground is much quieter. Give yourself room to draw without possibly touching anything, and deep enough that you are back inside it. Have the inside dark, it is like shooting out of a dark cave.


----------



## Trailer Rig (Jul 25, 2011)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Probably the biggest consideration in bow stands is wind direction and being able to get to the stand without spooking deer and leaving a scent trail. So, you will probably need at least 2, one for southerly wind and one for northerly.
> 
> For a ground bow stand, I don't like having a floor, the ground is much quieter. Give yourself room to draw without possibly touching anything, and deep enough that you are back inside it. Have the inside dark, it is like shooting out of a dark cave.


Good points here.
I have built a lot of them, from ground blinds, boxes, elevated boxes, & a try at a couple lighweight fiberglass resin covered blinds.
I have 2 definite musts in measurements. Minimal 72" height & 72" deep for room to draw. I am 6'2" with a 30" draw FYI.
I like an elevated box 8' off of the ground with a rear floor entrance door. 6' deep X 6' inside floor to ceiling height in front with a taper/ fall roofline to the rear. I have made all different widths & always go back to the 4' width because that's all you need. Any wider & you have to move to much to retrieve items ( water bottle, backpack, etc.)
I like my window to be 14" wide & 22" tall. I video out of the bottom corner. Flat black inside, carpet floor. Bow hanger on Left with 1 small shelf.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

where are you hunting?

If you are in the woods I'd just use a tent style and be able to move it easier to different locations. The element of surprise is very helpful, the other big factor as mentioned above is wind. 

Food plots are great for increasing the health of your deer heard but bow hunting over a food plot is a little more challenging unless you can set up over / in range of the entrance or exit trail they are using.


----------



## roninrus1 (May 27, 2004)

Don't know where you will be hunting but be really aware of the heat in October. It is dang hot and humidity can be 90-100% as well.
Really saps you, so take plenty of water.
An enclosed blind kills air flow, which makes it like a steam bath.
If you can do a tripod or flat top platform and bury it in the bushes for cover it will be better. With decent camo, scent protection, wind awareness and movement discipline you will be surprised how close the deer will come.


----------



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

Well got the blind. 6x6 . 6ft high. Built by my youngest daughter in shop class. Did a fine job I must say. Painted Olive green. Went ahead and put it out along with a trail cam and dumped 2 sacs of corn just out of curiosity. WOW was I surprised new paint on the stand and a lot of disturbance by me getting set up. 5 bucks 6 to 8 points 2 doe and a yearling. Not to mention too many hogs. Just for the heck of planted some cowpeas (excuse to ride around with Lone Star) to see what happens if they come up and the hogs don't do away with them. I have a feeder . All I need is a timer, reading reviews there is a lot of junk out there. Does anyone know of a good reliable timer ? Thanks for the help can't wait for opening day


----------



## Findeep (Mar 6, 2006)

I have had good luck with "The Timer" digital deer feeder timer. Lasts a very long time.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Build all openings such as shooting windows, doors, and peep holes ect.... in the same side of door even cut shooting window in door. This controls scent much better than having holes around the blind. If air can move through the blind end to end, it will not work as well as all penetrations on same end. Imagine you trying blow air in a bottle, your eyes will bug out if it doesn't have an exit point somewhere. So all doors windows between you and feeder location. Scent will be better controlled.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Findeep said:


> I have had good luck with "The Timer" digital deer feeder timer. Lasts a very long time.


I have one of these and they are great.


----------

